# Let's See those Critter Keepers!



## RowdyBetta

Here's a thread for pics of your betta's setup for those of you who use critter keepers.
I have a 5 gal that I'll post pics of soon!

-Rowdy


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Lucky you! I wasn't able to get the 5 gal critter keepers at my local Petsmart. I'm using four 3 gal keepers though. I'll need to get some pictures.....


----------



## RowdyBetta

Lol it was the last one. This couple was looking at it and i was thinking, "no no please don't get it!" They started talking so I said (very sweetly) "excuse me" so now I has a 5 gal. X3


----------



## bettafishgirl

My 5.5 gallon. A bit too pink. Gonna have to add some natural color


----------



## bettafishgirl

Oh wait. A critter keeper is a specific tank. Lol


----------



## RowdyBetta

bettafishgirl said:


> Oh wait. A critter keeper is a specific tank. Lol


Lol, that's okay. I love the pink in your tank! XD


----------



## RowdyBetta

Here's a pic of my very plain 5 gal critter keeper. I did have lots of fake plants and a cave in there but took them out. I'm trying to figure out what's causing him to rip his fins and and I was thinking he might be feeling crowded. No more ripping so far! *crosses fingers*
I also decided to stick the plastic plants back in. XP It was just waaaay too plain! xD


----------



## Syriiven

Its most likely the plastic plants doing it, lol. If you can find plastic plants that have broad smooth edges and no points, that'd be better. I totally understand not having alternatives - but the best for HM's sometimes is live or at least silk plants.


----------



## RowdyBetta

I've been getting my fake plants from a craft store. Hehe, I'm such a cheap skate, lol! I boil them and rinse them in HOT water before putting them in a tank, btw. He had some flowers in there that were really neat and my other bettas loved them...but this guy... xD I'll take the plastic ones out. :3


----------



## RowdyBetta

I love love love live plants! I want a java fern!


----------



## RowdyBetta

Darn I forgot the driftwood when I was at PetSmart! XP I KNEW I was forgetting something!


----------



## ashleylyn

Here's my 3g with my baby betta! S/he looks like a midget, lol. It's my first betta so I'm still sorting out what I need. Next time I head to the pet store I may pick up a small filter and some kind of cave-like thing. And perhaps another baby for my extra tank. ;-)


----------



## RowdyBetta

Lol, I have the 3 gal with the blue lid too! Love blue!

Omgeese! S/he's so tiny! And I thought my boy was small when I got him!


----------



## ashleylyn

RowdyBetta said:


> Lol, I have the 3 gal with the blue lid too! Love blue!
> 
> Omgeese! S/he's so tiny! And I thought my boy was small when I got him!


Lol, I love the blue as well! Yes, my baby is quite tiny but very spunky and loves to dart around, flare, and attack her/his reflection haha! I either have a baby boy on my hands, or a very feisty female. 

I like your 5g! My Petco didn't have any in stock, but perhaps when this one grows up a little I'll get a larger tank. :-D


----------



## RowdyBetta

Awww! How cute! Lol, sounds like my boy when I got him. VERY feisty!
He was white when I got and he started turning blue within a few hours of being in the tank.

Thankies! I'm thinking about putting sand in it instead though. Any decor ideas? It seems kinda...empty to me xD. I've got a cave, a bridge, some red silk flowers, etc. But I took out the flowers cause I thought he be feeling crowded.


----------



## ashleylyn

I love the way sand looks in tanks, I think it'd look fantastic! Did you ever think about pursuing a specific theme (pirate, tropical, jungle, etc)? It may be kind of fun and give you inspiration for ideas! I have limited funds right now so I can't make my tank as exciting as I'd like, but I think themed tanks look very neat!


----------



## RowdyBetta

My dream theme is a Western type setting. ^-^ But I'll go with anything just about!


----------



## RowdyBetta

I went back to PetSmart today and picked up my driftwood! :-D I love it and so does my HM! ^-^ I'll have to take a pic.


----------



## ashleylyn

RowdyBetta said:


> I went back to PetSmart today and picked up my driftwood! :-D I love it and so does my HM! ^-^ I'll have to take a pic.


Definitely take a pic! I'm considering driftwood as well.


----------



## RowdyBetta

Roger! Ill do that now!


----------



## RowdyBetta

Here we go. I've moved it twice and changed the background. XD I'm still trying to decided how to set up everything. I'm going to be picking up sand and a siphon on my next trip to PetSmart.


----------



## majesticstorm

Here's my x-large kritter keeper:


----------



## RowdyBetta

Wow! It looks great! Where did you get that fake plant in the middle? I mean, the biggest one? Cirrus would love playing in that!


----------



## majesticstorm

The one with the round leaves? I got it from Petco. It's one of those background plants. Unfortunately, they're sold in packs and aren't sold separately so you would have to get the yellow-ish plant on the left and also the yellow/pink plant that's in my avatar.


----------



## RowdyBetta

Yeah that's it.
Shame I don't have a petco within a hundred miles.


----------



## ashleylyn

Rowdy, I love the driftwood! Your tank looks great!


----------



## majesticstorm

Awww, that sucks. Well, it's available online if you really want it.


----------



## RowdyBetta

Thanks, Ashleylyn! ^.^ I'm picking up sand today so I'll post another pic whenever I'm done!

Yeah, I guess. I'll browse their site. C:


----------



## RowdyBetta

Here it is with sand now! Hoping to pick up more live plants. Any suggestions? I just made my own siphon too. C: Yay! No more lugging 50+ lbs to the kitchen and back!


----------



## Corsica

Is that a floaty tube made from plastic canvas? How do you secure it into a tube shape?


----------



## RowdyBetta

Corsica said:


> Is that a floaty tube made from plastic canvas? How do you secure it into a tube shape?


Yeah it is. I tied it together with some seweing thread; you have to tie it really tight. :3


----------



## Corsica

Ah ok. I wondered if you used fishing line or something similar. Thanks!


----------



## RowdyBetta

Your welcome. ^-^ Cirrus likes playing it.


----------



## Corsica

I am looking for a floatable object for my fishies. And I don't want to pay $11 for a floating, painted log! So thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## RowdyBetta

And thank you for looking!
Lol, exactly why I was looking for a safe, fun alternative for mine! ; D


----------



## jesssan2442

Rowdy did you make that floaty tube if so you must share your secrets because I have some plastic canvas and would like to make that for my boys!!


----------



## RowdyBetta

Yepper! Lol, since everybody's asking about it, I'll try to make a step by step tutorial pic thingy tomorrow. C: I just used plastic canvas and sewing thread.


----------



## jesssan2442

now that is just plain AWESOME!! please do make a tutorial!!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

RowdyBetta - You rock!  I picked up a sheet of plastic mesh today (for less than a dollar), cut it to size, and sewed the edges together. 

I made three of these tonight, and all three of my fish went straight into it!  Of course, my 4th guy is jealous. I'll get to his tomorrow.

I don't know if you trimmed the edges, but I did this, since I didn't want any sharp parts to catch on their fins. But it worked really well. I thought I had monofilament (nylon) fishing line but I couldn't find it, so I used regular sewing thread instead. I wasn't sure it would hold, but it worked just fine! 

Yay! My guys have a new toy!  (Well, three of them do. Tahiti will have to wait until tomorrow to get his.)


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Here is Tahiti in his 3 gal critter keeper, hanging out in his NEW FLOATING PLASTIC MESH TUBE!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

RowdyBetta - All four of my guys LOVE those new mesh tubes!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

And this is Miami's 3 gal critter keeper. (I still have another new silk plant that needs to get added, too.)


----------



## jesssan2442

I made both Mardi and Mason tubes and they both LOVE infact I just walked in my room to see Mardi chilling in his..


----------



## majesticstorm

O_O I definitely need to get on this floating DIY mesh tubes, hahaha. All of your pictures are awesome! 

Oh, LittleBlueFishlets, did you get that large yellow-green silk plant from Petsmart? There was a thread about the base rusting, just a heads up.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Majesticstorm - Thanks, I did see the thread. And I have a total of 14 of those silk plants! I examine them every week when I do their 100% water changes. So far, they've been OK. If it ever looks like they're starting to rust, I'll seal them with aquarium-safe silicone. I tried to figure out if it was possible to remove the metal portion, but I see it would just make the whole thing fall apart. All of the leaves hook into the metal "spine." I have two more that I was going to put into Miami's tank, and I may just go ahead and seal them first.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

RowdyBetta said:


> Wow! It looks great! Where did you get that fake plant in the middle? I mean, the biggest one? Cirrus would love playing in that!


Sorry to interupt. I was reading through this thread and enjoying the pictures and I wanted to tell you all about aquariumguys.com. They have those same plants sometimes in singles for way cheaper than pet stores. They are very reliable too. I order and get it within a week give or take for holidays. I swear by them. They also have a dog and a bird guys site too.


----------



## mld02004

If you want to add a light to the critter keeper, what do you use? Thanks.


----------



## RowdyBetta

Shirleythebetta said:


> Sorry to interupt. I was reading through this thread and enjoying the pictures and I wanted to tell you all about aquariumguys.com. They have those same plants sometimes in singles for way cheaper than pet stores. They are very reliable too. I order and get it within a week give or take for holidays. I swear by them. They also have a dog and a bird guys site too.


Really?! Wow, thanks! ^-^


----------



## RowdyBetta

mld02004 said:


> If you want to add a light to the critter keeper, what do you use? Thanks.


I use a reading lamp clipped onto the back of it. I'm not sure, but I think they sell ligjts especially for critter keepers online.


----------



## RowdyBetta

I'm so glad you all like the floating tube thingy! XD I didn't have time to make a tutorial today but it sounds like you got it.  Lol, I had no idea they'd be so popular! Glad the fishies are liking them! :3


----------



## RowdyBetta

RowdyBetta said:


> I use a reading lamp clipped onto the back of it. I'm not sure, but I think they sell ligjts especially for critter keepers online.


Mld02004, I took some pics of my lamp. It has a fluorescent bulb in it. Please pardon the mess XD!


----------



## ShukiAi

What a great thread! I'm enjoying everyone's "tanks". I have a 3 gallon critter keeper that is right now empty. I think I might have to get another betta to put in there, haha! I never thought about a reading light either - what a great idea! And the mesh tube - going to try that too.


----------



## RowdyBetta

WARNING! Rowdy is a known enabler! Stay away from her!

Yes! You MUST get another! I mean, heck, an extra critter keeper just sitting around...empty....lonely >


----------



## ShukiAi

LOL! I've become obsessed with betta and aquarium keeping. It's ridiculous!  I'm tempted to go back to Petsmart and see if they have the pretty boy I saw there yesterday. Heh.


----------



## RowdyBetta

Oh yes yes yes! Go see!  and TAKE PICTUREES!!!


----------



## Fin Fancier

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> And this is Miami's 3 gal critter keeper. (I still have another new silk plant that needs to get added, too.)


I am in love with your stone ornaments. Did you make them?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Thank you! I did make them. Very simple to do, too! 

1) Get river rocks. ($1 at Dollar Tree.) Clean with hot water, then soak them overnight.
2) Get aquarium-safe silicone sealant. (The Loctite brand is $4.50 at Lowe's.)
3) Stack rocks until you're happy with the arrangement.
4) Use the silicone to 'glue' everything together. Let sit at least 24 hrs to dry. Rinse with warm water.
5) Put in tank. 

In the back of the tank (behind the mesh floater), I also have a terracotta pot attached to a silicone suction cup. My guy loves it, but I noticed today that the silicone adhesive was starting to loosen from the suction cup. I'll need to work on finding a better way to set this up, since the little guy likes hanging out in there.

I've also stacked colored glass to make ornaments too.


----------



## motherpeters

Looking at all these Critter Keepers is making me want to invest in a few!


----------



## mld02004

Thanks for the lighting pictures! I bet the clip on reading light is a whole lot cheaper than the actual critter keeper light. I think I've seen it online...


----------



## Skyewillow

Norbert


Diablo


Don Quixote (pardon the waterspots!)


Skerries (more waterspots)


And Pancake's temporary digs. (My ADF)


----------



## Destinystar

What a great idea those are neat and most Bettas love to have something floating like that they can swim though. Thanks for sharing !


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

I spray painted one of the mesh tubes today with Krylon paint. (It's supposed to be aquarium safe.) I let it dry all day, rinsed it off, and it's now in Miami's tank. Will let you know if he prefers his new green tube, or his original white one.  

I also spray painted one of Tahiti's PVC pipes. So far, he's been ignoring it, but he usually likes caves, so we'll see....


----------



## Artemis

can you PM me how to make the tubes?


----------



## Skyewillow

Just cut a section of plastic canvas, and sew the narrow ends together with fishing line.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

I have a lot of work to do. I didn't want to do it, so I redid Miami's tank instead. (I am a great procrastinator.)

Check out his green Krylon spray painted floating tube. Yes, he's about to swim into it.


----------



## Corsica

You can but colored plastic canvas too. I am tempted on the hot pink...


----------



## JadeAngel

Skyewillow said:


> Just cut a section of plastic canvas, and sew the narrow ends together with fishing line.



Hope you don't mind if I kidnap that idea  I have some purple canvas from when I temporarily dvided the one tank, I'm going to stick one in my daughter's tank as he Shisu doesn't have as many places to swim in and threw as the other guys.


----------



## Skyewillow

I stole it from someone else on here, I think it was Syriiven.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Three of my guys love those plastic mesh tubes!

(The 4th one is my high maintenance fish. His favorite activity is ripping his fins off. *sigh*)


----------



## RowdyBetta

I'm glad everyone is enjoying the mesh tubes! ^-^ Thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## Marvel170

I love how these tanks look and they generally are cheap wish I would've gotten these before my $16.00 1 gallon tanks *sigh* I guess that is what I get for making an impulse buy..


----------



## RowdyBetta

Bump?  Anyone else with critter keepers? ^^


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Would those tubes still float if you attached live moss?

Don't have Kritter Keepers but I've enjoyed the thread. Thanks for starting.


----------



## RowdyBetta

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Would those tubes still float if you attached live moss?
> 
> Don't have Kritter Keepers but I've enjoyed the thread. Thanks for starting.


Hmm...I'm not sure. They might! Syriiven attached some parts of a silk plants and it's floating. =)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I think it would look really spiffy to have a live moss float. You might even be able to do inside as well for a soft "bed."


----------



## MattsBettas

Russell, I made those tubes then stuffed them with a bit of java moss, it works like a charm, they float, and the fish love them. And btw I don't use fishing line, I fuse the sides together. Way easier IME and craft mesh tends to melt cleanly if you do it properly.


----------



## RowdyBetta

Awesome, MattsBettas! That sounds fantastic; and, the melting sounds way easier xD. 

(Teehee, I've started a mesh tube trend! XD)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I wondered about the melting and if it wouldn't take away the edges. Good idea. Thanks!

You know, I'll bet they would make great invert caves with the java moss inside as well as out. You could anchor them with a rock or bury the bottom part of the tube in the substrate. Hmmmmm.......


----------



## peachii

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I think it would look really spiffy to have a live moss float. You might even be able to do inside as well for a soft "bed."


We've got java moss on the way and I am going to give it a shot with 1 to try it out.


----------



## RowdyBetta

I redid my 5 gallon! ^^


----------



## Emparios

Really enjoyed this thread, guys! I don't have a Kritter Keeper, but I've been wondering what I'm going to do when I move out to college. A 5 gallon acryllic is too heavy to pick up, let alone carry out to a car. XD

All your tanks are absolutly beautiful, too  And the tubes are way too cool! How exactly would you fuse the ends, though?


----------



## MattsBettas

You need a blowtorch-style lighter (you could try a normal lighter but this is easier), and then you just heat the edges 'till they melt, then hold them in place for a few seconds for it to harden.


----------



## Emparios

Awesome! Gonna try that once I get my hands on some mesh ^-^


----------



## RowdyBetta

I'll try to make a thread tomorrow and a step-by-step tutorial with pictures tomorrow so others can see too. ^^ If those who contributed ideas and suggestions with mesh tubes don't mind, I can list those ideas there too. c:


----------



## Skyewillow

I sewed mine together with fishing line. Nothing drastic. (ignore the tannin staining)


I also did some redecorating on my 1.5s and 1 gal last night.
Norbert


Mushu


Socially incompetent Suzaku


Don Quixote


Skerries


----------



## RowdyBetta

Nice, Skyewillow!  

New pic:









Aaaand...a video. :3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xh_GMvTIS0E&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Skyewillow

RowdyBetta said:


> Nice, Skyewillow!
> 
> New pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaand...a video. :3
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xh_GMvTIS0E&feature=youtube_gdata_player


That is Marvelous!!!!


----------



## RowdyBetta

Thanks, skyewillow!! ^^ I've since had to change it though since I got another betta and divided it.  I had to take out my driftwood and redo the whole thing. XP
Here it is now


----------



## Skyewillow

Still looks great! ^_^


----------



## RowdyBetta

Aw thank you. 
Lol, see how much the water wisteria has taken off? They're growing like weeds!


----------



## PurpleRain

My 2.75 gallon "pet keeper" from Petco (picture is slightly cropped). It's not fancy, but Prince loves his flower cave, hammock, and plant for nestling in.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

I *heart* these floating mesh caves, and so do my fish...

I have my 4 critter keepers lined up side-by-side. I glanced over, and all four of my guys were in their floating caves, looking out at me.

As soon as they saw me, they did their "Feed me!" dances. 

I think 3 of them sleep in the things. (The other one sleeps upside down, in the middle of the tank....)


----------



## cowboy

ashleylyn said:


> Here's my 3g with my baby betta! S/he looks like a midget, lol. It's my first betta so I'm still sorting out what I need. Next time I head to the pet store I may pick up a small filter and some kind of cave-like thing. And perhaps another baby for my extra tank. ;-)


Ashleylyn, you have the heater I have been considering. How do you find it? Does it actually go to 78f like the box says? Does it hit the maximum temperature and shut off never going above? Does it keep the temperature consistent??


----------



## ashleylyn

cowboy said:


> Ashleylyn, you have the heater I have been considering. How do you find it? Does it actually go to 78f like the box says? Does it hit the maximum temperature and shut off never going above? Does it keep the temperature consistent??


My friend actually gave it to me. I don't have a thermometer on that tank, but everytime I have touched the water, it has felt consistently the same temperature. It turns on and off throughout the day too, so I assume it's working correctly. It's really never felt too hot or cold, I'd say right at 78. My betta (I have my CT male in there now) is quite active and happy in this tank with the heater, so I'd say it's doing its job.


----------



## cowboy

Thanks for the info, I appreciate it. I will pick up one on the weekend and if it works as well for me as it does for you i will buy two more.

Sorry one more question. Do you know if its the 10 watt one? The box said 10 watt for up to 2.65 gallons but I'm confused because everyone says a 25 watt heater


----------



## cowboy

That betta is so tiny, I missed him the first time. Too cute.


----------



## ashleylyn

cowboy said:


> That betta is so tiny, I missed him the first time. Too cute.


Thank you! Unfortunately she passed over the summer, but my boy I got last month is very much enjoying the tank (of course after a thorough cleaning lol). As for the size, I'm really not sure and I doubt my friend still has the box as she had a bunch of aquarium supplies in her attic. My tank is 3 gallons though and the water is always warm. I want to say it's a 10watt as the tank she gave me was only a 2.5 gallon. But my room is also always quite warm (I hate the cold haha) so that may make it a bit easier on the heater. I'll hopefully pick up a thermometer in the upcoming week or two, but he's been in that tank for a month or so and swims, darts, flares, attacks his bloodworms like he's out in the wild, etc.


----------



## cowboy

ashleylyn said:


> Thank you! Unfortunately she passed over the summer, but my boy I got last month is very much enjoying the tank (of course after a thorough cleaning lol). As for the size, I'm really not sure and I doubt my friend still has the box as she had a bunch of aquarium supplies in her attic. My tank is 3 gallons though and the water is always warm. I want to say it's a 10watt as the tank she gave me was only a 2.5 gallon. But my room is also always quite warm (I hate the cold haha) so that may make it a bit easier on the heater. I'll hopefully pick up a thermometer in the upcoming week or two, but he's been in that tank for a month or so and swims, darts, flares, attacks his bloodworms like he's out in the wild, etc.


Sorry about the little guy and for all the questions. 70 bucks is a lot of money for me to shell out so I'm making sure I get the best bang for my buck and doing my research. Glad the new boy is loving it. Thanks again.


----------



## Tamsin

I already posted this in the planted tanks section but I thought it could go here as well. This is Tauro's new 5.5 gal planted kritter keeper he shares with his snail, Gary. 
I took the red KK lid off & use a smaller clear plastic lid because I don't like the look of the KK lids (plus I can't find a way to fit my heater/LED light/filter on the tank without cutting the lid, lol)


----------



## Skyewillow

Both of the KK's I'm using currently. I will have to set up one more for my fiance's male who can't handle the 2.5 he's in as soon as I find the rest of my lids...

the one with sand is currently waiting for its inhabitant, a baby HMPK with SBD. The tacky tank with the brick has my yellow rescue, Anu in it.


----------



## jesssan2442

this is Mercedes' 3g critter keeper! This picture is a few weeks old so the plants have grown in alot but I have a cold so I don't wanna take a new picture right now... I don't have a picture of Maddux's 3g since I redid it but I'll take one later!


----------



## jesssan2442

Oh I forgot to add that I made a craft mesh lid for her tank and Maddux's take! Really all I did was cut a piece of craft mesh to the size of the tank and lay it on top and so far it's worked perfectly!


----------

